# Puppy Love Kennels TN



## horselover1366

I am wondering if anyone has adopted a puppy from this breeder? And if there was anything negative in the experience. I am trying to do research before I go through with an adoption. Thank you!


----------



## LittleFr0g

RUN, don't walk, away! Nothing but red flags on that site. They've got one litter on the ground with FOUR more coming in the next two months, way too many different breeds being bred, including "designer" mixes, no health testing, something that is critical with the breeds they are breeding, a health contract that isn't worth the paper it's written on, since the majority of genetic health issues can't be tested for until a dog is at least 2 years old, and CKC registration, which giving that they are in Tennessee is almost certainly NOT Canadian Kennel Club, but Continental Kennel Club, which is a sham registry used by puppy mills and backyard breeders. Plus multiple kennels at multiple locations. I'd say it's a safe bet this is either a mill or a broker for puppy mills.

If you let us know what breeds you are interested in, we can help you find a good, RESPONSIBLE breeder to get your pup from.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Didn't see this until after I'd already posted. If you want to pick your puppy up in person rather than having it shipped, you have to go to their "adoption centre". Not to mention, they have absolutely NO pictures of their facility anywhere on their website. GUARANTEED this is either a mill or a broker. Run, run, run, RUN away!


----------



## Shell

I agree with Kuma's Mom.

Tons of red flags just on their website plus a basic google search brings up some more red flags (including a thread a couple years ago on this forum)

Claims like these


> Standard Frenchtons will have fewer chances of health issues.





> Frugs will have fewer chances of health issues.


just don't work when they're talking about breeding two breeds with similar common health issues and not even testing for them to begin with. A crossbreed, mix or mutt is not automatically healthier than its parents, a dog can just as easily end up with health issues from BOTH breeds instead of neither or either. 

Breeding for non-standard colors and then charging more for the non-standard colors is a red flag.

The "adoption" wording for dogs that you are buying. Buying a dog is fine if one does their research, but its a pet peeve of mine for breeders to pretend that someone is "adopting" a dog from them that they intentionally bred and then charge full price (or more) for. 

Here's another red flag:


> We are family owned and my daughter's *often* help when we have* too many litters *born at the same time.


While it can happen that a breeder happens to have two bitches that come into season at the same time and has good studs lined up, it is a red flag of a puppy mill or broker if they are constantly having multiple litters intentionally.



> But, with a French bulldog hybrid, things never get out of hand. They rarely lose their cool, snap or bark.


Dogs are individuals, while breed traits and knowing one's dogs can indicate temperament of the pups, there are no guarantees. No one can say "things never get out of hand" for any living creature


----------



## horselover1366

Oh man, I never thought of those aspects. Thank you for pointing that stuff out to me. Sorry I've never used one of these forums so I'm not sure if I am doing this right. Yeah I want a Frenchton that comes from healthy looking litters and comes from good parents that's affordable. I'm willing to pay for a puppy that has healthy parents, I'm just not sure how do you determine if the parents are healthy, what proof do I ask for? I haven't found any local breeders around me so that's why I'm researching outside of Washington state. Thank you so much for replying!


----------



## Amaryllis

horselover1366 said:


> Oh man, I never thought of those aspects. Thank you for pointing that stuff out to me. Sorry I've never used one of these forums so I'm not sure if I am doing this right. Yeah I want a Frenchton that comes from healthy looking litters and comes from good parents that's affordable. I'm willing to pay for a puppy that has healthy parents, I'm just not sure how do you determine if the parents are healthy, what proof do I ask for? I haven't found any local breeders around me so that's why I'm researching outside of Washington state. Thank you so much for replying!


A Frenchton isn't actually a thing. It's just a mix of two breeds, i.e., "mixed breed" or "mutt", both of whom have health issues. The resultant puppies can have the problems of both breeds, and will certainly have the issues of one. 

If you want a Frenchie, or a Boston, I'm sure we can help, but if you want a mutt, just pop on over to petfinder.com or adoptapet.com and find one. You can't have the cutest mutt ever, because I already got him , but you can probably find the second cutest.


----------



## horselover1366

Lol aww I got a really cute mutt he's half Vizsla and half weimaraner. Yeah I read that the mix of the French and Boston can have a lot of health issues. I am new to both breeds. But I LOVE the look of a french bulldog. I saw on puppy love kennels Facebook that she had I think 6 people review her business and she was given 5 stars. So I tried contacting 2 of them but I haven't got a reply. So I have been looking online to see if anyone else has had experience. I thought that puppy site was to buy from breeders as well. So it's strictly adoption? Thank you for your time.


----------



## cookieface

I'm really glad you're doing some research _before_ getting a pup. I did tons before getting my first dog.



horselover1366 said:


> Lol aww I got a really cute mutt he's half Vizsla and half weimaraner. Yeah I read that the mix of the French and Boston can have a lot of health issues. I am new to both breeds. But I LOVE the look of a french bulldog. I saw on puppy love kennels Facebook that she had I think 6 people review her business and she was given 5 stars. So I tried contacting 2 of them but I haven't got a reply. So I have been looking online to see if anyone else has had experience. I thought that puppy site was to buy from breeders as well. So it's strictly adoption? Thank you for your time.


Keep in mind that FB page owners can manage their pages fairly heavily. I don't know if it's true for reviews (I don't know why it wouldn't be), but it could be that 6 people gave 5-star reviews and 106 people had their negative reviews deleted.

The site you gave is for buying dogs from what I suspect most here would agree are irresponsible breeders. Petfinder and adopt-a-pet are for adoptions for rescues and shelters.

Why is it that you want a frenchton? What is it that interests you in that particular mix? If you want a french bulldog, folks here can help you find a reputable breeder.


----------



## LittleFr0g

If you love French Bulldogs, then get a French Bulldog from a reputable breeder.  But be aware that a well bred French Bulldog won't be cheap, typically you would pay about $1,000 - $1,500 for a responsibly bred puppy. You'll likely spend far, far more than that in vet bills on a cheaper badly bred puppy though, so don't let that dissuade you! A responsible breeder will perform all necessary genetic health testing on their breeding stock. This is NOT the same thing as taking it to the vet and having it pronounced healthy. These are tests to determine whether or not the breeding dogs can potentially pass on serious genetic health issues to their pups, such as hip dysplasia, luxating patellas, eye and hearing issues, etc, etc. A responsible breeder will provide a health guarantee of at LEAST two years, although I personally prefer to see a guarantee of at least three years, for the same reason I pointed out in my first post above. They will carefully screen potential buyers to ensure that their pups go to homes where they will be well looked after, and will provide lifelong support to their buyers, including taking the pup back if at anytime in it's life the buyer is unable to keep it. Ideally they will also show their dogs to prove that their dogs meet the breed standard and are worthy of being bred, but if all other criteria are met, it wouldn't be a deal breaker to me if they didn't show. Those are the basic things to look for in a quality breeder, and we would be more than happy to help you find a great breeder here. 

That said, another option for you is to go the rescue route, and adopt a French Bulldog or French Bulldog mix from a rescue. Quality breeders often also have older pups and young adults that either didn't develop as they had hoped and turned out not to be show quality, or were returned by their buyers, in addition to retired show dogs that the breeder is looking to place in good homes. 

Plenty of options for you, and again, we are more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Shell

horselover1366 said:


> Oh man, I never thought of those aspects. Thank you for pointing that stuff out to me. Sorry I've never used one of these forums so I'm not sure if I am doing this right. Yeah I want a Frenchton that comes from healthy looking litters and comes from good parents that's affordable. I'm willing to pay for a puppy that has healthy parents, I'm just not sure how do you determine if the parents are healthy, what proof do I ask for? I haven't found any local breeders around me so that's why I'm researching outside of Washington state. Thank you so much for replying!


Health tests for French Bulldogs
Hip Dysplasia
OFA Evaluation - OR
OVC Evaluation - OR
PennHIP Evaluation
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist- Annual recertification recommended
Results registered with OFA - OR
Results registered with CERF
Patellar Luxation
OFA Evaluation
Congenital Cardiac Database
OFA Evaluation - Echocardiagrams recommended but not required *Note NEW CHIC REQUIREMENT as of Oct 2014
Autoimmune thyroiditis (Optional)
OFA evaluation from an approved laboratory
Juvenile Cataracts (Optional)
JUVENILE CATARACTS - DNA Test from an approved lab

Visit the official club website
http://frenchbulldogclub.org/


Also, Pet Harbor is a legit adoption site similar to PetFinder.


----------



## LittleFr0g

^^ Great place to look for info and responsible breeders!

To make it even easier, here's the breeder listings from that site. Scroll down to the bottom, there's three breeders listed for Washington. 

http://fbdca.org/breeders/


----------



## horselover1366

I have been looking at French Bulldogs for 3 years, there is a local breeder here where I live but she charges I believe $3,500 for a female french bulldog. So my husband has said that he feels buying a dog for that amount that I can't show (because I don't know anything about showing and don't plan on it) and that i am not breeding (which I wouldn't do because I am new to the breed and I am not qualified for it I feel obviously) so we are just looking for a nice family dog since I am a stay at home mom and my child is in school everyday during the year. I've explained to my husband about the cost of the French Bulldogs health care so we plan on having money always saved up for anything the dog might need surgically, ect. He can't see spending that amount on buying a puppy. Sorry I am rambling, yeah so I came across the Frenchton and he likes Boston terriers and I like french Bulldogs so we thought that was awesome the dog had both breeds. And she said on her site that she charges $1,000 for them. We have a Vizsla/Weimaraner cross and we adore him. So we didn't mind if the French bulldog was crossed with Boston terrier if I make any sense? All I can say is we were interested in the cross?


----------



## Canyx

I don't think most people here are inherently disapproving of designer breeds, but there is simply the fact that you would have a much harder time finding a reputable 'frenchton' breeder than you would a frenchie breeder or a boston breeder. I think it is worth asking what you like about frenchies and what your husband likes about bostons. They look similar in some regards but they are quite different. Bostons typically have much higher energy and are more demanding about it, and they tend to be a bit sharper. Mixing the two breeds does not necessarily give you the best of both worlds. But if you and your husband came up with a list of traits you liked, you would likely be able to find a frenchie OR a boston that would fit them as best as anyone could predict. Working with a good breeder will also allow the breeder to consider your list of wants and pick the best dog for you.


----------



## Shell

horselover1366 said:


> I have been looking at French Bulldogs for 3 years, there is a local breeder here where I live but she charges I believe $3,500 for a female french bulldog. So my husband has said that he feels buying a dog for that amount that I can't show (because I don't know anything about showing and don't plan on it) and that i am not breeding (which I wouldn't do because I am new to the breed and I am not qualified for it I feel obviously) so we are just looking for a nice family dog since I am a stay at home mom and my child is in school everyday during the year. I've explained to my husband about the cost of the French Bulldogs health care so we plan on having money always saved up for anything the dog might need surgically, ect. He can't see spending that amount on buying a puppy. Sorry I am rambling, yeah so I came across the Frenchton and he likes Boston terriers and I like french Bulldogs so we thought that was awesome the dog had both breeds. And she said on her site that she charges $1,000 for them. We have a Vizsla/Weimaraner cross and we adore him. So we didn't mind if the French bulldog was crossed with Boston terrier if I make any sense? All I can say is we were interested in the cross?


You could probably find a good breeder in the $1500 range rather than $3,500 if you're willing to drive or ship the dog.

But the thing is, THIS breeder and likely the majority of those breeding "Frenchtons" are not testing for health which in those breeds particularly, is something that can really hit your wallet later. There are no guarantees in life, a breeder can test for hips and eyes and knees and a pup can develop say, a severe allergy or some other costly problem. But when breeders are not testing, not carefully selecting their breeding pairs to mitigate minor structural faults or to enhance the breed's health and temperament, and not even giving a guarantee that lasts long enough for the major genetic problems to show up; those are all red flags.

I mean, I have two shelter dogs and of course they could have poor genetics behind them BUT I didn't pay $1000 to support continued potentially problematic/careless breeding and who-knows-what living conditions of the parent dogs. 

Crossing breeds does not inherently lead to a healthier dog. 

I noticed she was charging more for the "rare" colors like blue which isn't a good sign either. While breeders do consider color and to a degree breed for color by selecting those within the standard or those with the richest coat colors or whatnot; those who select for color over more important things like structure/build and good hips/knees/eyes/etc are all too often ignoring health problems that will crop up after their too short health guarantee expires.


----------



## horselover1366

Do you guys have links to websites of breeders you know who charge in that price range of $1,000-1,500? I will also look at the links that have been given to me. Everyone here in Washington I have found charges double the amount for a pup. Thank you all for giving me important information, it means a lot!


----------



## Crystal ball

My brother-in-law and myself went it will be a two years in December and got what we thought were going to be Pomeranian and chihuahuas and chihuahuas well turns out they were Pomeranian and pugs the lady from puppy love kennels had no idea what she had she knew that once we got them that we would fall in love and would not return them they have turned out to be the most sweetest little dogs you've ever seen they will be it 2 years old in October they don't have anything wrong with them but she is a liar I wouldn't buy anything else from her that she is you know just a liar from the get-go they weren't supposed to be over 10 lbs they're not supposed to shed everything she told us was a lie but they are the most they are the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen


----------



## Lillith

This thread is 6 years old. I'm closing to further replies.


----------

